# I got car jacked last night at gun point



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Dam I m so sad  Last night I went to for a little drive in my town but then I went by my cousins house but he wasnt there. So like a block from my cousins house a car pulled in front of me and a guy with a rag on his face came out with a gun on his hand and told me to get out of the car.  Me as soon as I saw the gun I froze I was just waiting for the gun to go off.But then what I got out of the car and the guy got inside my car a drove off behind the other car. Oh my god I was so scared and sad I had to walk home like a 1 mile home. I was crying and each time I see pics of the car it makes me cry.That cutlass was my first lowrider and now is gone  .I called the cops and did a report but what can I do now my cutty is gone dam I hope they catch them and fucken put them in jail.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

here are some pics of my cutty :tears:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

the punk motherfuckers :machinegun:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn man, I'm really sorry to hear that. At least you did the smart thing and got out of the car. You may have lost your car, but at least you walked away with your life.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well u can always replace a vehicle..but u cant replace your life..sorry to hear about what happened..i hope they find em


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

My boy got jacked for his 72cut on all gold dubs & 5 tvs. Only they told him to scoot over & they took the ride with him in it. He jumped out the window on the highway :uh: To make along story short, they found his car burnt to the ground 2 days later.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn man.. that sucks Im glad your ok.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 10 2005, 10:53 AM
> *damn man, I'm really sorry to hear that. At least you did the smart thing and got out of the car.  You may have lost your car, but at least you walked away with your life.
> [snapback]2979020[/snapback]​*


VERY TRUE YOUR LIFE IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN A CAR.YOU CAN ALWAYS BUILD ANOTHER LOWRIDER BUT YOU CAN NEVER REPLACE YOUR LIFE OR YOUR LOVED ONES.IT'S STILL SAD THAT MOTHAFUCKERS WOULD DO THAT TYPE OF SHIT! SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

atleast they didnt shoot u...u should have gotten the license plate but you was probly too shook up huh


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

I guess whats hurts the most is knowing how hard you worked for your car and that it was taken from you by some punkass that doesn't know the meaning of work. At least you came out of the ordeal alive. I hope that the cops do find you car. Better yet that asshole that too it from you.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Fu.... ass holes!! So sorry 2 hear!! Hope they catch them! Those fu.... ape´shit mother F.....s should get a life!! I hope they find the car i one piece! Peace!


----------



## modelhopper (Jan 18, 2005)

if you build a car over $15,000 you need to get onstar, so when they drive off you can call them an be all like" some punk muddafugga jacked my ride yall! LOL

sorry,
lucas :tears:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone all I got to do now is wait  I worked so hard for that car I was even going to start taking it to car shows and re painted.  My mom was crying too last night cause she saw how much time I spend on the car hom much I loved that but she told me that the most important thing was that I was ok she told me you can always replace a car but not a person.If the car gets stripped everything is going to get lost I only had Liability on my insurance and thanks everyone


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

that onstar idea is a good one. can u put onstar on any car?


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

I'm glad your didn't get hurt. I know how you feel. I got car jacked by 5 guys back in 1993. Luckily someone was there to help save my life.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

about 5 years ago, my car got jacked at a mall stop light. didnt even have a chance to think, was grabbed and pulled from the car before i knew it.

cops found the car 2 weeks later in a storage unit that wasnt being rented ( owner rented it and found the car and called the police about it ) and they took the juice out and cd player. rims and everything was still there. 


you never know, you may see it again


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

Two guys jumped in my truck and 3 followed so they were planning to kill me and dump my truck. I meet the guys in a trial after the carjacking. They have been in jail since 1993 so I was very lucky.


----------



## modelhopper (Jan 18, 2005)

> *that onstar idea is a good one. can u put onstar on any car?*


I think so,  . i think like 5 bucks a month
not that big of an investment if you think about it :uh:


----------



## modelhopper (Jan 18, 2005)

> *QUOTE
> that onstar idea is a good one. can u put onstar on any car?
> 
> 
> ...


my bad its like $16.95/month. 

i think they give you a rearview mirror. if i had a lowrider i would mount it in my glove compartment, just to keep the car origional


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Lo-jack (spelling) is another option, also use a shut off valve or disconnect for your fuel supply. You want them to have some time after they drive away from you. 

Or a timer on your alarm system, set to go off with in a few minutes of you activating or setting it. 

Another thought might be to leave your cell phone in the car and maybe the cops will get a feed on it if it's used. (not likely)

There might even be a way for you to rig up a GPS and a camera phone or other device to relay back the location. 

If you want to get real nasty, rig your trunk up to shoot pepper spray (or dye) all over the MFs when they open it. I guess using a flare gun to go off in their face might be over doing it.

But if they know you, and it seems they might, hurting someone that could have shot you, might not be a good idea.


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

damn homie sorry to hear that!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have hydros and your car lays, you might be able to rig up something that causes you to have a fluid lose and the car starts to drop real slow. Or much better yet, have something that causes your car to start hopping like hell. 

Just trying to cheer you up. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

ok this is what you do gather up a bunch of your homies get guns or bats or something try and go find theese mother fuckers and beat the living shit out of them until you cant move or the cops rip you apart from them maybe even curb stomp a couple of them and teach them not to fuck around with you :biggrin:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Damm!! sorry to hear that shit happened homie! that was a nice cutty!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the cutlass is the number 3 stolen car in america. im really sorry to hear that. i keep a ka-bar between my seats


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 10 2005, 03:27 PM
> *the cutlass is the number 3 stolen car in america. im really sorry to hear that. i keep a ka-bar between my seats
> [snapback]2979451[/snapback]​*


Hmmm, decent idea but all thats gonna do is get you shot.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn dawg sorry 2 hear that. ut i ot some realistic and inexpensive advice 4 u when u buid ur next ride. invest in a clifford alarm system with the black jack mode. if u have this and ur gettin jacked u get out the car but they only have 30seconds to type in the code on the 2 button key pad. if they dont do it the car turns off and cannot b started until the code is entered. even if they have the remote and keys


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i feel for you man nice cutty. i'm hooking my alarm up so that if carjacked the car shuts off and the only way to get it started again is to punch in a code.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 10 2005, 01:37 PM
> *ok this is what you do gather up a bunch of your homies get guns or bats or something try and go find theese mother fuckers and beat the living shit out of them until you cant move or the cops rip you apart from them maybe even curb stomp a couple of them and teach them not to fuck around with you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979375[/snapback]​*


 is that how you roll on the island :uh:


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

That sucks! Sorry to hear that and hopefully your car will get found soon...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That sux homie sorry ta hear that


"It's better to have a gun and not need one,than to need a gun and not have one"

Woulda been cool if you was packin fukkers!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2005, 11:43 AM
> *here are some pics of my cutty :tears:
> [snapback]2978993[/snapback]​*


feel you pain homie ive been there already just do what i do BUILD A BETTER CAR SO THOSE BITCHES CAN SEE THAT SHIT DONT FADE YOU ///keep ya head up


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

those fukers need to get a job and buy there own shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Apr 10 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Hmmm, decent idea but all thats gonna do is get you shot.
> [snapback]2979600[/snapback]​*


i have close quarters combat training


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I know that prolly my car is going to get stripped to the ground that just breaks my heart.  I been thinking about my car all day I took so much care of it and then to just see it go in seconds is just wrong.  Next time when I build another car I m going to get on star or lo jack or a realy good alarm.All I got to do now is wait and see what happens my cell phone was in the car too it was sitting on the passenger sit but they turened off or something cause it didnt ring just the voice mail would answer.Thanks everyone for making me feel better


----------



## modelhopper (Jan 18, 2005)

you show'em

make a new cutty an find them n blast m in a drive by

j/p i hear you


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damnn.this story hits close to home had blazer stolen 2/17/05..bakersfield from my work police still havent found the car...had daytons and system..clean as fuckk...damnn..I wasnt car jacked but still understand how you feel it sucks someone violated your shit..nothing you can do..but be glad bastards didnt harm you...buy another ride and fix slowly but surely..only way to go I waited for a coule of weeks then decided time to save money for another car..not everyone is rich and has full coverage...or on-star or someshit like that just relied on go old..people knowin you in your town and having respect for your shit..sorry for long post ......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn.. That hurts man.. My gurl was jacked not too long ago but for her paycheck, phone, and some other shit.. She was tore up inside and out and they didn't even take the car so I know you ahve to be about threw... Jus tkeep your head up man. Everythign happens for a reason.. This is your chance to throw down on somethign else bigger and better.. I say this from experience.. By them robbing her she had to move cause they knew where she lived and the said they were coming back but now... She went from that punk ass paratment complex to a nice house in a nice neighborhood.. They just needed that push to move on up.

So you neva know.. This could be your push. BTW: do like I do. I take my ignition fuse out of the car when it's parked. you should've turned the car off and ripped everyfuse in that muh fuccer out and tossed em.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Dam that sucks homie!


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

that sucks about your ride....things could have been worse though... those people get whats coming to them down the line...might not be you and you might not even know about it but sooner or later they end up getting dealt with


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

its been said, you did the right thing and gave it up. i had a regal stolen, stripped, and burned. i know how you feel. but like someone else said, it all happens for a reason. i ended up building a mild custom monte(worth way more and i am much happier) after my daily driver regal was gone.
you might have to look for it, and it might be some time before you see what it is, but something better will come of it all.
besides, you never know what hapened to it. my boy got his acura took and the cops found it 3 months later exactly how it was the last time he saw it!!
good luck and best wishes. uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2005, 09:39 AM
> *Dam I m so sad  Last night I went to for a little drive in my town but then I went by my cousins house but he wasnt there. So like a block from my cousins house a car pulled in front of me and a guy with a rag on his face came out with a gun on his hand and told me to get out of the car.  Me as soon as I saw the gun I froze I was just waiting for the gun to go off.But then what I got out of the car and the guy got inside my car a drove off behind the other car. Oh my god I was so scared and sad I had to walk home like a 1 mile home. I was crying and each time I see pics of the car it makes me cry.That cutlass was my first lowrider and now is gone  .I called the cops and did a report but what can I do now my cutty is gone dam I hope they catch them and fucken put them in jail.
> [snapback]2978981[/snapback]​*


That sucks man i know what you where feeling when they took my shit the fuckers shot at me long story behind but like the other said we here to build some more rides


----------



## RidinLow2K6 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelhopper_@Apr 10 2005, 12:39 PM
> *if you build a car over $15,000 you need to get onstar, so when they drive off you can call them an be all like" some punk muddafugga jacked my ride yall! LOL
> 
> sorry,
> ...


What's onstar? A security type system or something?


----------



## RidinLow2K6 (Jan 20, 2005)

First off I would like to say im really sorry hearing about your car getting jacked. I definately can feel where you are comming from. I had my 1982 Olds Cutlass stolen right in front of the house I was in 2 summer agos. I was talking to my friends sister and in the mean time while that was happening someone had gotten into my car quitely and rolled it down the hill. My friend's sister happen to hear a noise so she looked outside and saw the car rolling down the hill. She was liked someone has stolen your car. I got up off the couch and ran outside but by that time they was already down the street. The next day after that happen my dad was the one who found the car and of course the wire wheels were off of it and system was gone but they had the decents of putting some other rims and tires on the car and parked it in a open parking lot. Come to find out who stole it was one of my suppose so-called friend. So it definately could be someone you may know or might know you. Might wanna check into that. I dont understand why suckers have to do such a thing. Oh well in the long run there bound to get caught sooner or later then they can spend some time in the slammer!!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

and then if you find them kinap them and put cement shoes on them take em to the ocean and drop them in and then and only then your vengence will be exicuted :machinegun:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 11 2005, 04:42 AM
> *and then if you find them kinap them and put cement shoes on them take em to the ocean and drop them in and then and only then your vengence will be exicuted :machinegun:
> [snapback]2982506[/snapback]​*


You know this is some serious shit, you need to cut all that gangsta bull shit out, cause if someone had a gun in your face you would probally shit in your pants. Holmes dosen't want to hear all this bullshit your'e speaking on, give him some real (positive) advice.
Oh, and learn how to spell while your'e at it, it's getting frustrating trying to decipher your kindergarten grammar.

One! :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 11 2005, 04:42 AM
> *and then if you find them kinap them and put cement shoes on them take em to the ocean and drop them in and then and only then your vengence will be exicuted :machinegun:
> [snapback]2982506[/snapback]​*


you are one stupid fuck,I would love to put a gun in your mouth and make you suck it like those chrome dicks you talk about in your other post,You obviously havent had something stolen from you because you wouldnt be talking shit.Sucks having your car stolen,I dont understand why they would do that for some $500 rims some pumps and maybe a system.Keep an eye out on ebay or local cars for your parts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Thanks everyone all I got to do now is wait  I worked so hard for that car I was even going to start taking it to car shows and re painted.  My mom was crying too last night cause she saw how much time I spend on the car hom much I loved that but she told me that the most important thing was that I was ok she told me you can always replace a car but not a person.If the car gets stripped everything is going to get lost I only had Liability on my insurance and thanks everyone
> [snapback]2979126[/snapback]​*


damn! i know you were proud of that ride. sorry to hear that, but you ought to be thankful that those mamones didn't take your life also. i know the feeling, i still miss my '86 regal that got stolen.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Dat's sucks. My first 3 cars got stolen. I got jacked for the second and third one. After that I have build like 7 others. Each one get better and better. I know how it feels to have guns pointed to your face. Hope no one tries to jack me now. i have a good security systems. Was thinking about getting LoJack but you have to feel out a police report before it is activated. By that time the car would be stripped and in a field or something. I'm gonna check out On Star. Just hope they don't burn your ride. And next time just be more careful. One day it will just be another memory. It won't even bother you.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RidinLow2K5_@Apr 11 2005, 02:36 AM
> * I was talking to my friends sister and in the mean time while that was happening someone had gotten into my car quitely and rolled it down the hill. My friend's sister happen to hear a noise so she looked outside and saw the car rolling down the hill. She was liked someone has stolen your car.
> 
> Come to find out who stole it was one of my suppose so-called friend.
> [snapback]2982330[/snapback]​*



This "friend" wouldn't be related to this sister that had you so distracted would he? :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear


----------



## RidinLow2K6 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Apr 11 2005, 06:20 AM
> *You know this is some serious shit, you need to cut all that gangsta bull shit out, cause if someone had a gun in your face you would probally shit in your pants. Holmes dosen't want to hear all this bullshit your'e speaking on, give him some real (positive) advice.
> Oh, and learn how to spell while your'e at it, it's getting frustrating trying to decipher your kindergarten grammar.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! It takes a real man to be scared of a gun on the real.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

see that shit makes me fuckin furious, being a lowrider myself and NEVER having commited a fine/jail time punishable offense, it makes my hard work to stay straight and decent look like its easy when mutherfuckers pull this shit. i pray to God none of these fuckin morons pulls a gun on me when there happen to be little ones in the car...just imagine if you had children in there, wtf would have happened if you tryed defending the kids and not getting out. he might not have seen them (baby seats or shortys) and opened fire on you guys. its just sad when people do this. plus to add insult to injury everyone else is telling storys that are true and possible, about how the car was found stripped or burned. i hope you get your car back, and that they do find them, but i mostly hope you learned from this that you need to be aware af shit like this at all times. shit, i think about it and i live in fucking wisconsin, that way if/when it happens, i will have a better chance to react....just hope you find your car man, things will get better for sure....and you will always remember your first lowrider....keep your head up man, dont let em see you down....dont let em see you bleed.....

did you get a year make and model on that car if possible, any of those things and even better a plate number or a partial plate number they can even work with...thats what makes theives who steal from car guys fuckin not think....THIS GUY PROBABLY KNOWS ABOUT CARS....like an 87 cutty has composite headlights, shit like that that you pick up, little details about cars might make you a really good witness to the very crime commited against you. plus you were scared and terrified right? well good cause now you know you were paying attention, i dont have to tell you to replay things again in your head, you already are, but think clear...say ishit to yourself out loud....the more you remember the closer you can be to that car again...i dont say let it go and build another, fuck that, think hard and it will come to you...somthing you forgot to tell the cops, something will hit you....good luck man....  keep this place posted....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds real familiar. i was jacked back in 96. some fools with rags waiting for me after work one nite. and blocked me in. found the car like 2 days later stripped and wrecked, but not burned. it changes your way of life. now at the light, or late nite , im always watching and lookin around. thats the main reason i got my conceal handgun permit, if you are 21 or over, something to look into, in texas. a gun wont save your life, but you never know, i think its good to have, if its all legit.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

CHECK IT OUT MAN. :biggrin: JUST BE HAPPY YOU'RE ALIVE AND REST ASSURED THAT THOSE CATS THAT JACKED YOU HAVE IT COMIN. SOME PEOPLE JUST DON'T KNOW THE VALUES OF LIFE AND IT TAKES SOMEONE JUST LIKE "THEM" TO SHOW THEM THAT. THAT'S GONNA INSPIRE YOU TO BUILD SOMETHIN' BETTER DOWN THE LINE. DON'T STOP LOW-RIDIN WHATEVER YOU DO, THAT'S THE ONLY WAY THEY WIN!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

these broke ass pussys could be reading this now , WORK , OR , BE A HUSTLER , OR SELL DOPE , these are the people that end up dead anyway , i had some 14x7 stolen and two weeks later the dude was shot like 5 times and i told the police those were my rims on the car that was crashed into the tree, i had to wait 1 week and because i made a police report i got them back , the police took a pic of me and the rims ... i will post the paper of the killing


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

SOrry to hear this I hate thieves one of my cars was just broken into a week ago and I have had many other cars broken into and had one stolen before so I know the feeling that is why I carry a gun (or two)  every where I go. I wouldn't be crazy enough to resist with the gun in my face but I damn well would shoot a mother fucker in the back of his head as he tried to drive away.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Bullet proof windows :thumbsup: that way you can tell em to fuck off and drive away....unless they shoot through the door


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

Fuck dat shit get a pistol mothafuckas is crazy these days if a cat can't respect you as man and is foolish enough to disrespect you as man, violate your space, and steal from you at gunpoint if you get a chance to shoot or kill him I say take it. It makes me so mad these lazy bums gotta steal from someone b/c they're too lazy and don't have the movitvation to get on their jobs. Thats why Imma make sure I got me a pistol when I ride fuck it I'd rather have something on me than nothing at all.


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

That is a horrible feeling. I was almost car jacked back in 91 for my IROC and man was my heart pumping. I saw the guy trying to run up on me but the gun was nickel plated or silver and I saw the street light reflect off of it. I took off but ended up with a shot out back window. I didn't calm down for a couple hours.


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

damn that sux man sorry to hear about your loss...that would piss me off bad if i got jacked...i'd prolly cry if someone stole my 64' even tho its not that great right now stay in the game man you'll bounce back hopefully they find em' and your car too


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I would like to tell everyone that my car was found Yesterday at around 11:00 AM behind a warehouse.  The police department called home but no one was there but my sister returned that call at around 3:00 PM and they told her that they found the car. My sister called me right away but I got home from work like around 6:00 PM.Then I went to the police department in the city that my car was found to get a inpound release form.So I got the realease form and went to the inpound yard and they didnt let me see the car at that time cause after 7:00 PM no one could go see vehicles on they yard.But they told me that if I paid the money to get it out and towed to my house they would take it at that same moment :cheesy: .So I paid like $230 to get it home on a flatbed truck. Like around 10:00 PM they brougth the car home the body was the same no scratches or dents :cheesy: .But they took my wheels, pumps,batteries,Radio,The bottom part of the back seat and the switch box.  All the cylinders are still in with hoses and everything and oil all over my trunk. :angry: I just Thank god that they didnt burn it or anything like that I will take pics of it tommorow or when ever I get a chance thanks everyone for cheering me up and thaank god


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 11 2005, 11:33 PM
> *I would like to tell everyone that my car was found Yesterday at around 11:00 AM behind a warehouse.   The police department called home but no one was there but my sister returned that call at around 3:00 PM and they told her that they found the car. My sister called me right away but I got home from work like around 6:00 PM.Then I went to the police department in the city that my car was found to get a inpound release form.So I got the realease form and went to the inpound yard and they didnt let me see the car at that time cause after 7:00 PM no one could go see vehicles on they yard.But they told me that if I paid the money to get it out and towed to my house they would take it at that same moment  :cheesy: .So I paid like $230 to get it home on a flatbed truck. Like around 10:00 PM they brougth the car home the body was the same no scratches or dents :cheesy: .But they took my wheels, pumps,batteries,Radio,The bottom part of the back seat and the switch box.  All the cylinders are still in with hoses and everything  and oil all over my trunk. :angry: I just Thank god that they didnt burn it or anything like that I will take pics of it tommorow or when ever I get a chance thanks everyone for cheering me up and thaank god
> [snapback]2987283[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON BRO YOU GOT IT BACK..TAKE CARE OF HER NOW..YOU HAVE A 2ND CHANCE...THIS SHIT CAN HAPPEND TO ANYONE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON BRO YOU GOT IT BACK..TAKE CARE OF HER NOW..YOU HAVE A 2ND CHANCE...THIS SHIT CAN HAPPEND TO ANYONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

next time don't roll around alone. caravan it.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 10 2005, 02:37 PM
> *ok this is what you do gather up a bunch of your homies get guns or bats or something try and go find theese mother fuckers and beat the living shit out of them until you cant move or the cops rip you apart from them maybe even curb stomp a couple of them and teach them not to fuck around with you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979375[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like that idea....Sorry Homie,Your still alive...


:machinegun: :guns: MUTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

I just talked to another homie of mine and his cadillac deville just got stolen this weekend in Dallas. It seems like you can never get comfortable and always have to watch your back.


----------



## bigmikelilmike (Nov 18, 2004)

stay up and rebuild it better sorry 4 your loss


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Be looking for your setup later this summer cause SOMEBODY will be rolling it


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2005, 06:20 PM
> *the main reason i got my conceal handgun permit, if you are 21 or over, something to look into, in texas.  a gun wont save your life, but you never know, i think its good to have, if its all legit.[snapback]2985260[/snapback]​*


I wouldn't even worry about if it's legit...better to be caught with one than without one...My homeboy got jacked a few years ago, he had his heat in his waistband..when they rolled up on him it was so quick he let them get in the car as he was walking off they shot him 5 times in the back...He turned around and was able to unload his whole clip on his ride and killed one of them and fucked the other one up...No charges were filed against him and the one who lived was charged with murder cause he was an accomplice with the one who got killed and was therefore responsible for his death..Your lucky, count your blessings and roll on...Learn a lesson and don't get caught slippin again..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Man im glad they found your car,to bad they took the goodies but atleast shes back home! :biggrin: build her up 10 times better now and dont forget some security system(gun,alarm)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 12 2005, 06:48 AM
> *I  wouldn't even worry about if it's legit...better to be caught with one than without one...My homeboy got jacked a few years ago, he had his heat in his waistband..when they rolled up on him it was so quick he let them get in the car as he was walking off they shot him 5 times in the back...He turned around and was able to unload his whole clip on his ride and killed one of them and fucked the other one up...No charges were filed against him and the one who lived was charged with murder cause he was an accomplice with the one who got killed and was therefore responsible for his death..Your lucky, count your blessings and roll on...Learn a lesson and don't get caught slippin again..
> [snapback]2988267[/snapback]​*


sounds like a familiar story that happened to my buddy. some dudes ran up on him for his center gold 18's back in the day. he pulled out his strap but the gun jammed, and he took 4 to the chest. surprisingly he survived. and they never caught the guys, and they didnt take his car they just took off running and left him for dead. some people say guns cause more violence, but i feel safe with mine. its came down to the point where it saved my life one nite, but thats another story.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

good luck this time....

now, you can be bigballer82cuttytheremix

:twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

AWSOME!! rebuild that awsome no problems set up even better.... and get some GPS on star shit!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

That sucks your ride was stolen but glad to hear your ok and now you have your ride back! :angry:


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, I have to say that I literally shead tears up when you said your car was home. I am glad for your getting it back. I am still sad for you that your stuff was took.

I had my Sony head unit stolen nearly 10 years ago (when they were still good). Some how the theif got in my car without breaking a window. They even locked my door back! :dunno:

Nowadays, I just want to keep my wife from leaving me everytime stuff goes bad. Glad to hear the ending homie. :thumbsup: Props.

YL


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Slim Jim ^


----------



## 99ryder718 (Aug 1, 2003)

yo thats great you got your shyt back homie. at least they didn't burn that shyt like they do in new york.....straight bb-q...but....fuckin great to get you shyt back i bet. well hope you fix it back and be safe rolling. make me think about getting some kind of car jack alarm or something.....that couls e any of us next time....i don't need four to da chest.....GOOD LUCK WITH THE REBUILD


----------



## 99ryder718 (Aug 1, 2003)

yo thats great you got your shyt back homie. at least they didn't burn that shyt like they do in new york.....straight bb-q...but....fuckin great to get you shyt back i bet. well hope you fix it back and be safe rolling. make me think about getting some kind of car jack alarm or something.....that couls e any of us next time....i don't need four to da chest.....GOOD LUCK WITH THE REBUILD


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Here are some pics I just took you can see alot ot things are missing


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

that sucks homie!


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

This shit is sad, makes me get some flash backs and shit. :tears:


----------



## toodozen (Feb 5, 2005)

That sucks homie thank god you are ok this time make that shit 10X better this time good luck


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 13 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Here are some pics I just took you can see alot ot things are missing
> [snapback]2997030[/snapback]​*


Damn they even took your hinges that hold the trunk open? :0 Just kidding, I see the pool cue holding your trunk open in the pic. Sorry to hear about your setup. At least your alive and got most of your car back.


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

I swear there's NOTHIN worse than feeling violated!!! Sorry bout what happened man, hope everything works out...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

that sucks man that you got your shit jacked..............glad your alive and got the car back, but man now you have to pretty much start from scratch again  

GOOD LUCK and BEST WISHES


----------



## sixse7en (Apr 13, 2004)

Man fuck that shit, those fools will get theirs. My pager alarm has a button that you can press and it will shut the car off and siren will go off and headlights flash. Everyone should have this.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I would of been like Warren G and pulled out my gat and laid dem bustas down! that shit sucks, dude if you lived in j'ville, NC i'd help you find another cutty, shit they are every where!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 14 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I would of been like Warren G and pulled out my gat and laid dem bustas down! that shit sucks, dude if you lived in j'ville, NC i'd help you find another cutty, shit they are every where!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3002285[/snapback]​*


actually, warren g wouldve been fucked if it wasnt for nate dogg who pulled out the strap and let the gat explode, and then he switched his mind back into freak mode


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Apr 14 2005, 08:24 PM
> *actually, warren g wouldve been fucked if it wasnt for nate dogg who pulled out the strap and let the gat explode, and then he switched his mind back into freak mode
> [snapback]3002506[/snapback]​*






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn man, that sucks, i'm glad you got your car back though! Makes me wanna go out an get an alarm real soon, this could happen to anyone!

Good luck rebuilding, i'm sure you'll come back harder than before!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone for wishing me good luck I realy need some


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry to here that, i no it sounds old but what goes around comes around " my grandma keeps telling me" good luck and keep use posted on the rebuild BIGGER AND BADDER


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

they took the back seat? what the fuck. they must have been eyeballing your car for awhile. you must do th same thing every day. if i was you. every now and then go a different way to the places you most often visit. i do it all the time. just cuz im a paranoid mother fucker.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Apr 12 2005, 11:32 PM
> *Man, I have to say that I literally shead tears up when you said your car was home. I am glad for your getting it back. I am still sad for you that your stuff was took.
> 
> I had my Sony head unit stolen nearly 10 years ago (when they were still good). Some how the theif got in my car without breaking a window. They even locked my door back! :dunno:
> ...


I understand that this is serious type thread but did this motherfucker just say he shed tears for some other cat's car? About some shit that had nothing to do with him? :uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 10 2005, 02:37 PM
> *this is what you do, gather up a bunch of your homies, get guns or bats or something and go find theese mother fuckers and beat the living shit out of them until you cant move or the cops rip you apart from them maybe even curb stomp a couple of them and teach them not to fuck around with you
> [snapback]2979375[/snapback]​*


This would be my route of handling it. Nevertheless, I'm sorry to hear that Homie. I'd also, get in the works on building a better car like someone said.
Some haters slashed 2 of my 265/35/22's on the pass. side of my Expo. What did I do.....next day...had 2 new ones on there & made sure I rode around like a mutha fucker hoping they'd see me or hear about it....
Yeah, 2 new ones that quick cost me $702.00, mounted & balanced but who gives a fuck....now they know, evedently (spelling) my pockets are deeper than they thought. Bitches can't see me.........


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I got my welder today too and I m going to reinforce the frame and do alot of work on my free time so I m getting ready to weld :cheesy:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## SIXFIVE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Homie - Sorry to hear u got jacked. I had a car stolen, luckily it wasn't my Imp - it was an 86 Pontiac - Man I gave it like three weeks and heard nothin - figured the worst so I got myself a Caddy. A week later I got past due parking tickets in the mail. They had an address on them so I rolled down in my Caddy and checked the address...there sat my pontiac - jacked my system and tools from in the trunk and cracked the collar but at least I got my ride back - Just tellin ya like others were sayin on here - it all happens for a reason and don't let it get u down too bad.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 13 2005, 07:09 PM
> *Here are some pics I just took you can see alot ot things are missing
> [snapback]2997030[/snapback]​*



that sucks bro. but at least you got a decent start point :biggrin: 

good luck!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

hey move to canada, nothing like that ever happens here, seriously, pppl give u props 4 ur ride, and if they do try to steal it they will try and follow u home, not hold a gun to ur head


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

WHERE DID THEY FIND YOUR CUT AT?? WHAT AREA OF DALLAS?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Change all your locks and please get an alarm...keep your eyes out for the same car...they have to have a cutlass, cause they wouldnt need your back seat. Maybe things just weren't made to be and good luck with the rebuild...

That shit happens around here alot


----------



## bigdaddywuwu (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Apr 12 2005, 01:38 AM
> *
> [snapback]2987303[/snapback]​*


a homey i got a clear i think its a 10 switch switch box you can have if you wanna pay 4 shipping from winnebago minnesota,56098. i think i have some switches lay'n around also couple of carling 12 prongers,& a couple of 3 prongers & a COUPLE OF 6 PRONGERS, let me know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddywuwu (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 14 2005, 11:26 PM
> *Thanks everyone for wishing me good luck I realy need some
> [snapback]3002863[/snapback]​*


oh ya next time o boy gets in front of you w/ a gun, duck way down and hit the fuck'n gas and run that mother fucker over, i bet that mother fucker would be to worried about gett'n out of the way to pull the trigger! but anyway glad your o.k. :biggrin:


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddywuwu_@Apr 17 2005, 11:40 PM
> *oh ya next time o boy gets in front of you w/ a gun, duck way down and hit the fuck'n gas and run that mother fucker over, i bet that mother fucker would be to worried about gett'n out of the way to pull the trigger! but anyway glad your o.k. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3014204[/snapback]​*


I think they had parked their car in front of his.


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

The car club and his family got him a new set of rims 3 days after it happened. His hole family was there that helped. I told him that i was going to get set and i was going bring it to his house. That night like a 
10:00p.m. i backed my car up (the black cutty on 13s) i told him to get the set-up out of the trunk he opened it. Smilie on his face was a kodak moment. It realy lifted his spirit up. Now he is up and going again on the car. :biggrin: 



FROM THE PRESIDENT OF SWITCH HITTERS C.C. 
IN LEWISVILLE, TX WE WOULD TO SAY THAX FOR 
EVERONE HELPING HIM THROUGH A HARD TIME. :biggrin: 

THAX FREDDY AND JOE FOR EVER THING.


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

I WOULD GET A GLOCK OR LOW JACK THEY COST THE SAME. PROBABLY A GLOCK THO. SO I COULD SHOOT HIM AND HIS FRIEND AND TAKE THERE MONEY AND THER SHOES AND SAY "WHAT UP NOW PUNK ASS BITCH"


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 10 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Lo-jack (spelling) is another option, also use a shut off valve or disconnect for your fuel supply. You want them to have some time after they drive away from you.
> 
> Or a timer on your alarm system, set to go off with in a few minutes of you activating or setting it.
> ...


solenoide on the fuel line activated by an accesory alarm remote


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

MAN, THATS FUCKED UP, ABOUT, 3 YEARS AGO, MY TRUCK WAS STOLEN IN TIJUANA, SINCE THE COPS OVER IN MEXICO DONT DO SHIT. I DECIDED TO LOOK FOR IT MYSELF. EVERY WEEKEND AND EVERYDAY I HAD TIME I SPENT HOURS DRIVING AROUND WITH MY BROTHER TO SEE IF I COULD SPOT IT AND GET IT BACK, I WAS MOTIVATED BECAUSE I HAD SEEN IT ONCE BUT THE FUCKERS GOT AWAY, ABOUT THREE MONTHS FROM THAT, I SPOTTED IT AGAIN, I CHASED THEM, AND GOT AN OFFICER TO ARREST THEM. THE GUYS SAID THAT THEY HAD BOUGHT THE TRUCK (FULLSIZE DODGE RAM)FOR $1000 BUT ONLY HAD PAYED LIKE 800 ,THAT THEY WERE GETTING THE PINKSLIP AFTER THEY PAYED IT OFF... IT WAS A TRIP FOR ME TO GET IT BACK... GOOD LUCK... HOPE YOU GET IT BACK IN ONE PIECE...


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

glad to see you got your shit back homie. at least you can start again on it without competely starting from scratch. myself, i ride with heat in my lap just for that kind of shit. a small element of surprise.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jul 18 2005, 05:45 PM
> *glad to see you got your shit back homie. at least you can start again on it without competely starting from scratch. myself, i ride with heat in my lap just for that kind of shit. a small element of surprise.
> [snapback]3431918[/snapback]​*


im assuming it's legit...
what type of liscence allows you to carry it loaded in your car??


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 18 2005, 09:27 PM
> *im assuming it's legit...
> what type of liscence allows you to carry it loaded in your car??
> [snapback]3432671[/snapback]​*


the 1 that say I WILL KILL ANY MUTHA FUCKER WHO TRYS SHIT lol


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Jul 18 2005, 03:37 PM
> *The car club and his family got him a new set of rims 3 days after it happened. His hole family was there that helped.  I told him that i was going to get set and i was going bring it to his house.  That night like a
> 10:00p.m. i backed my car up (the black cutty on 13s) i told him to get the set-up out of the trunk he opened it.  Smilie on his face was a kodak moment.  It realy lifted his spirit up. Now he is up and going again on the car. :biggrin:
> FROM THE PRESIDENT OF SITCH HITTERS C.C.
> ...


I got to give thanks to everyone in here for wishing me good luck and specially to my friend Todd for being there for me the whole time  .My car is back on its feet now thanks to god and everyone supporting me and Big thanks goes to LOW JOES HYDRAULICS in FORT WORTH TX for giving me a deal on my pumps thanks to FREDDY AND JOE for the big help on my cutlass.  I will post pics of my cutty prolly tommorow when I get a chance.


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

im really glad to hear shit is coming together ! its r1eally gonna piss them ****** that robbed you the fuk off!........................perfect!


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 18 2005, 06:27 PM
> *im assuming it's legit...
> what type of liscence allows you to carry it loaded in your car??
> [snapback]3432671[/snapback]​*



just a pistol permit here. its kool, cuz in cali(where i grew up) i couldnt get one legally, but here its straight. locked and loaded. got robbed at gun point when i was 18, and decided that time would be the last. just some advice, watch your rearview all the time, and dont get into traffic where you dont have a quick way out if you can help it. also, lojack aint worth the cash it costs, onstar would be the deal, but probably way expensive, heres an easy and simple solution. install a button in the floor board, maybe to the left of your brake pedal, run an electric fuel pump to your ride, and use the button for your fuel pump cut off. hit the button in an emegency, or parked. it will have enough fuel to get about 100 yards or so and shut down. and dont let anybody(not even friends know about it. if someone does get it, they r not going far.


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Just ride along with your pitbull on the passenger seat. You would just laugh and cuddle your dog until the police arrives to arresst the one handed carjacker.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jul 19 2005, 07:05 AM
> *Just ride along with your pitbull on the passenger seat. You would just laugh and cuddle your dog until the police arrives to arresst the one handed carjacker.
> [snapback]3435628[/snapback]​*



last time i checked, pits were real bad ass dogs, but still not bullet proof, you think a dog is gonna stop a fool that wants your shit? u can try it if you want. i'll keep man's BEST friend in my lap, and one in the chamber.


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

i really believe one of the three pits i got ,will stopp that shit from happening! not to mention how many times they already have!
...............................but the way i look at it is the dogs are there to let me know when i gotta start bustin.and buy me a lil time to grab the gat!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jul 19 2005, 01:48 PM
> *last time i checked, pits were real bad ass dogs, but still not bullet proof, you think a dog is gonna stop a fool that wants your shit? u can try it if you want. i'll keep man's BEST friend in my lap, and one in the chamber.
> [snapback]3436993[/snapback]​*


it will make a jacker think twice about jacking u though


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Here are some pics that I took just now  Its back to the way it used to be before it got jacked the only difference is the seat is different color and the dash piece is a little bit different thank god everything is coming ok tell me what you guys think


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

same trunk stick, LOL Im just kidding man glad u got it back together


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

congrats, glad to see you right back in there!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...so your right by ft worth???


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2005, 12:39 PM
> *Dam I m so sad  Last night I went to for a little drive in my town but then I went by my cousins house but he wasnt there. So like a block from my cousins house a car pulled in front of me and a guy with a rag on his face came out with a gun on his hand and told me to get out of the car.  Me as soon as I saw the gun I froze I was just waiting for the gun to go off.But then what I got out of the car and the guy got inside my car a drove off behind the other car. Oh my god I was so scared and sad I had to walk home like a 1 mile home. I was crying and each time I see pics of the car it makes me cry.That cutlass was my first lowrider and now is gone  .I called the cops and did a report but what can I do now my cutty is gone dam I hope they catch them and fucken put them in jail.
> [snapback]2978981[/snapback]​*


Damn cuzz they still have cowboys in Texas 
sorry to hear about that but like someone said earlier at least you did the right thing walk home a life there would be many more lowlow to build, yah dig?


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn homie good ta see ya back in the mix........You'll probably hit some switches on those fools that jacked you without you knowing......and so if you just see"hate"written all over a fools face after you click that individual rear back up.....you know you did well......you'll inspire many potential lowriders with your story.....why risk your life to save a couple of pumps ,rims,and system???,,,when you just flossed that sh!t right back in tha trunk inna lil time and proved that it's hard to put down pride but definately worth your life......earthly posessions can be regained,but never a beating heart. :thumbsup: to you homie for being a man in a mental type of way


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7monte8_@Jul 20 2005, 08:07 PM
> *damn homie good ta see ya back in the mix........You'll probably hit some switches on those fools that jacked you without you knowing......and so if you just see"hate"written all over a fools face after you click that individual rear back up.....you know you did well......you'll inspire many potential lowriders with your story.....why risk your life to save a couple of pumps ,rims,and system???,,,when you just flossed that sh!t right back in tha trunk inna lil time and proved that it's hard to put down pride but definately worth your life......earthly posessions can be regained,but never a beating heart. :thumbsup: to you homie for being a man in a mental type of way
> [snapback]3446185[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro  it feels good to hit switches again


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good job i'm sure next time you will be more prepared for this

click my signature i have a good movie for you


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 26 2005, 01:22 AM
> *good job i'm sure next time you will be more prepared for this
> 
> click my signature i have a good movie for you
> [snapback]3479339[/snapback]​*


 i want 1


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Dam I m so sad  Last night I went to for a little drive in my town but then I went by my cousins house but he wasnt there. So like a block from my cousins house a car pulled in front of me and a guy with a rag on his face came out with a gun on his hand and told me to get out of the car.  Me as soon as I saw the gun I froze I was just waiting for the gun to go off.But then what I got out of the car and the guy got inside my car a drove off behind the other car. Oh my god I was so scared and sad I had to walk home like a 1 mile home. I was crying and each time I see pics of the car it makes me cry.That cutlass was my first lowrider and now is gone  .I called the cops and did a report but what can I do now my cutty is gone dam I hope they catch them and fucken put them in jail.
> [snapback]2978981[/snapback]​*


you wer crying? :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That sucks you got jacked...but thats awesome that things are coming back together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 26 2005, 12:42 AM
> *you wer crying?  :uh:
> [snapback]3479782[/snapback]​*


shut up mother fucker lets jack you and see how you feel. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Jul 26 2005, 07:36 AM
> *i want 1
> [snapback]3479750[/snapback]​*



yeah me too but they are only legal in africa


----------

